# Vintage machinery manuals



## PTsideshow (Feb 2, 2012)

Here is a vintage machinery site with a large data base from A to Y of machinery manuals and other paper things

They had a complete PDF of my 1963 40-14440 Delta Rockwell scroll saw Instruction manual and the variable speed attachment. The site is a gold mine of info on old machinery.
:clown:


----------

